# looking for land to lease



## stone_lyn (Jun 23, 2006)

I am looking for land to lease in south georgia.  I live in Adel and work in Nashville.  I am looking for approximately 100-200 acreas and have a few others that might be interested in joining.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jun 25, 2006)

Any particluar counties?
Sue


----------



## stone_lyn (Jun 25, 2006)

*land for lease*

Nothing in particular.  Would like to have something within 30 minutes to an hour of Adel.  Brooks, Berrien, Tift, Lowndes, Colquitt, Lanier, Clinch, etc.  Pretty desperate right now.  Anything available.


----------



## Count Down (Jul 2, 2006)

No offense, but you might want to set your sites a little wider.  30 minutes of that area is going to be tight...It's not uncommon for people to drive at least an hour or so for a good lease..But, good luck in your search.....LC


----------



## Son (Jul 2, 2006)

*wanting land to lease*

You might want to consider joining one of the many clubs on the leases thread. There's a bunch of 'em still looking for members. Check 'em out, you may find a group compatable with your group.


----------



## stone_lyn (Jul 3, 2006)

I am open to just about anywhere right now.  I had a lease for 6 years that got taken from our group by two members that we let in last year.


----------



## Son (Jul 3, 2006)

*land*

I know the feeling, we've been undermined before and knew nothing until the deal was done. Macon Co. Alabama, 2400 acres we had for years on the Tanyard Creek. A hunting operation just up the road took it away from us.
And as recent as last year an investment group representive in Atlanta tried to lease the Ga land we've had for 19 years. Being good tenants pays off sometimes, his offer was refused and we remain for now.
And some wonder why hunter numbers are declining. Gas crunch, price of leases, dirty deals, lease competition, and reduced deer herd in many areas, etc..
Sure knocks some of the fun out of it, especially when one gets older and has no patience with bull-loney


----------



## Just 1 More (Jul 3, 2006)

I have a lead on 3000 or 4000 acres in Brantley $4.50 acre. Let me know if interested and i'll get more info


----------



## barnyard (Jul 17, 2006)

*Same here*

Looking as well.  Been trying to get a lead on something in the same areas for several months.  Let me know if you hear anything, and I'll do the same.


----------



## stone_lyn (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks barnyard, I will let you know if I find anything.


----------

